
Real-Time Expression Transfer for Facial Reenactment - herendin
http://graphics.stanford.edu/~niessner/thies2015realtime.html
======
tsumnia
Really interesting to see, it still looks a little cgi'd, so its really cool
to see how close we're getting to the uncanny valley. I suppose with some
After Effects, you could make it even more difficult see the difference.

My only gripe is that there is always so much focus on the face. I understand
that its subtleties make for a great research topic; however, I'd love to see
this research applied to the full body. Given a full body shot, could we apply
the same techniques to gait?

One of the major hurdles I see is background estimation if you move a limb
(though, this might be able to be resolved with the same techniques used in
photoshop for content-aware fill.

------
glibgil
"One could also impersonate the facial expressions of someone in more fitting
business attire while actually dressed in casual clothing."

David Foster Wallace [I misremembered it as before edit Philip K. Dick]
predicated this would happen. First it would be used to make you look like you
were paying attention then it would be used to make you more presentable. He
then predicts that when everyone does this it will have the effect of everyone
abandoning video telepresence altogether and just going back to using voice
only. I can't find the quote.

~~~
clickok
I haven't read Dick, but a similar passage appears in _Infinite Jest_ , by
David Foster Wallace:

 _The proposed solution to what the telecommunications industry 's
psychological consultants termed Video-Physiognmoic Dsyphoria (or VPD) was, of
course, the advent of High-Definition Masking. Mask-wise, the initial option
of High-Definition Photographic Imaging — i.e. taking the most flattering
elements of a variety of flattering multi-angle photos of a given phone-
consumer and ‚ thanks to existing image-configuration equipment already
pioneered by the cosmetics and law-enforcement industries — combining them
into a wildly attractive high-def broadcastable composite of a face wearing an
earnest, slightly overintense expression of complete attention._

~~~
glibgil
I must have misremembered. David Foster Wallace it is.

------
SilasX
I just happened to be playing L.A. Noire recently, which became famous for
using motion sensors to transfer actors' facial expressions to their CG
version. [1] It looks like this would have them from having to do the whole
studio setup and recording for each actor they want to portray.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_L.A._Noire#Tech...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_L.A._Noire#Technical_development)

------
mentos
How far away are we from celebrities licensing their likeness for puppeteers
to wear in high budget films?

~~~
ctdonath
How far away are we from malicious "putting words in someone's mouth" a la
"look - a video proof of my sociopolitical nemesis saying something utterly
reprehensible!"?

------
tomcam
Not a bad approach at the uncanny valley. Reddit face swaps are about to get a
lot more fun.

------
aint2good
Something was missing from this video, so I fixed it:
[http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?video1=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.yout...](http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?video1=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DeXVspNUeiWw&start1=0&video2=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DMSbzh0w6Ex8&start2=&authorName=)

~~~
kzhahou
Your second video "isn't available"

